# Aus to USA, newbie immigration questions



## orangedrops (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi All,
You probably get these same questions over and over so sorry if its a tad repetitive!
My husband is both an AUS and US citizen, myself and our two children are AUS citizens. We have just started talking about a long term (at least 5 years) move to the US, which would happen in about 3 years. 
My questions:
How soon do we need to get the ball rolling on immigration forms? I've read that we can apply here in Aus rather then in the US. How long generally does something like this take?
If we head to the US on the WVP will the three of us need to return to Aus if a visa isn't sorted? 
Does anyone know if its an easy or hard task to organise a wavier regarding vaccinations?

I think that's it for now.
TIA
orangedrops


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

orangedrops said:


> Hi All,
> You probably get these same questions over and over so sorry if its a tad repetitive!
> My husband is both an AUS and US citizen, myself and our two children are AUS citizens. We have just started talking about a long term (at least 5 years) move to the US, which would happen in about 3 years.
> My questions:
> ...



allow a year probably take 8-10 months 
Yes you apply in Aus for a IR1 

Embassy of the United States - Immigrant Visas

you cannot adjust status from a visa waiver ..do not go that route 

if its a medical reason for a vaccination waiver the doctor will decide that 
if its cos you are scared of needles your application will be denied 
there is usually a way around it


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Is your husband the father of your children? If so, they are probably also US citizens.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

As others have said, first job is to determine whether children are already US citizens.

Assuming they were born after 1986, then they're US citizens if:
One of the person's parents was a U.S. citizen when the person in question was born AND the citizen parent lived at least five years in the United States before the child's birth AND a minimum of two of these five years in the United States were after the citizen parent's 14th birthday.

If so, document and book an appointment at American Citizen Services for consular record of birth, US passport and social security card.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> Is your husband the father of your children? If so, they are probably also US citizens.


More info here:

Acquisition of U.S. Citizenship by a Child Born Abroad


----------



## orangedrops (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks to those who replied 
The kids are not citizens.



Davis1 said:


> you cannot adjust status from a visa waiver ..do not go that route
> 
> if its a medical reason for a vaccination waiver the doctor will decide that
> if its cos you are scared of needles your application will be denied
> there is usually a way around it


Davis, not sure what you mean regarding adjusting staus and vaxxes? 
From my (limited) knowledge, I see there are required vaccinations, but according to this


> Q. What will happen if I refuse to receive one or all of the required vaccines?
> A. Tell the civil surgeon if you do not wish to receive the required vaccines or a particular vaccine. You should also tell the civil surgeon the reason you do not wish to receive the vaccine(s). In this case, a waiver may be available to you, but only under the following circumstances:
> 
> You are opposed to vaccinations in any form– that is, you cannot obtain a waiver based on an objection only as to one vaccination
> ...


 a waiver may be possible. Just wondering if these are hard to come by?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

orangedrops said:


> Thanks to those who replied
> The kids are not citizens.
> 
> 
> ...


Its pretty simple you have to have a very good reason to want a waiver ....

Then the same problem will comeup at the kids school


----------

